# How do elixir strings sound with slapping?



## XeoFLCL (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, pretty much what the topic says. I'm looking into ordering some for my SR305 and I do alot of jazz/slap hybrid stuff (as I'm pretty much a ryan martinie ripoff) and was curious if anyone knew if elixirs sound good for slapping, and more importantly how they feel. I don't really care if they're a little less bright than say GHS strings or d'addarios, but I want them to still withhold that clankyness to it, and be able to pull off slaps...

Anyone here tried bass elixirs, and do they last as long as the guitar strings do? I know I had a set on my schecter C7 and they lasted until I got rid of the guitar for a bass (Don't beat me with a broom ss.org!)


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 7, 2009)

The NanoWebs are pretty bright yet still smooth. I just put those on my bass and they sound and feel great, but I should let real bass players answer. I only play bass in the studio.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah I LOVE how the elixir guitar strings sound, however they're a 4th of the price. Getting a set of elixirs for my 5 string at strings and beyond will run exactly 44.95 so I don't want to bust the cash and find out it was wasted


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 7, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> Yeah I LOVE how the elixir guitar strings sound, however they're a 4th of the price. Getting a set of elixirs for my 5 string at strings and beyond will run exactly 44.95 so I don't want to bust the cash and find out it was wasted



Those strings will last probably 5-10x longer than most, so you can actually save money. But yeah, see what people have to say. I know some bassists who love those 'ClearTone' strings also.


----------



## 308sc (Oct 18, 2009)

I play bass pretty regularly, I love Elixr for slap/pop style, the main thing is the feel, the coating they put on seems to be kind slick, which feels real nice when slapping. I would try it for sure.! they do last quite a while as well which saves money


----------



## yevetz (Oct 18, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> How do elixir strings sound with slapping?



Awesome, as with anything else /thread


----------



## SargeantVomit (Oct 18, 2009)

Elixers don't have that "brand spankin' new" string sound, but they have that "after the first gig" broken in sound and they keep it for a really long time. So unless you like to spend a ton on money on strings they are a great choice for slap.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 20, 2009)

SargeantVomit said:


> Elixers don't have that "brand spankin' new" string sound, but they have that "after the first gig" broken in sound and they keep it for a really long time. So unless you like to spend a ton on money on strings they are a great choice for slap.


Yup I snagged some and am very happy with them


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 20, 2009)

try flat wounds.

really smooth like an upright. ive gotten some amazing tones outta that set up.
it is an aquired taste but it has that "after a few shows" broken in sound...right away.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 21, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> try flat wounds.
> 
> really smooth like an upright. ive gotten some amazing tones outta that set up.
> it is an aquired taste but it has that "after a few shows" broken in sound...right away.


I'm after a rather bright tone though so that wouldn't really cut it.. 

I bought some nanoweb bass strings and they sound great, if anything they sound just as good if not better than a new set of strings. They actually sound quite a bit brighter than normal, which is just what I was after


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 21, 2009)

If there's one thing elixirs nanowebs do well, it's sounding bright, clear and, zingy.


----------



## skeletor88 (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah man! nanowebs are awesome for slapping/popping etc.


I have a set on my Schecter 6. The tone lasts for months and months and sounds sooooooo tasty. I know I'll be using elixirs for many years to come.


----------

